# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Szczeliny w siatkówce oka

## emceg

Witam, w zeszłym roku wykryto u mnie szczelinę w siatkówce oka. Została załatana w zabiegu laserowym. Teraz pojawiła się kolejna, znów muszę się poddać zabiegowi. Okulistka powiedziała, że powodem ich powstawania jest słabość siatkówki.
Mam pytanie. Jak mogę zapobiec powstawaniu takich szczelin i dziur? Wiem, że powinienem unikać wysiłku fizycznego, ale czy każdego? Czy praca z komputerem wpływa jakoś na słabość siatkówki?

----------

